

Myths about JavaFX, Android, and J2ME - bbuffone
http://www.bitsandbuzz.com/article/myths-about-javafx-android-and-j2me/

======
megaduck
Android kept the Java language, and pitched out the JVM.

Does this seem backwards to anyone else?

~~~
twopoint718
It does. What would be the rationale for this? Is it just that they didn't
want the standard Java ME runtime?

~~~
nswanberg
Here is some speculation on why:
<http://www.betaversion.org/~stefano/linotype/news/110/>

~~~
twopoint718
It looks like this is good news for anything that targets the JVM though, as
it looks like the path to Dalvik bytecode is:

    
    
        .java -> [javac] -,-> .class -> [dx] -> .dex
                         /
        ??? ------------'
    

Has anyone done this, with Clojure, for example?

------
aswanson
_Most of these high-profile phones do not have Java out of the box, and
getting a Java runtime can even be challenging. For example, there is no
JavaVM out of the box on iPhone, Android G2/HTC-Magic, and Treo 750 WinMobile
(I could not find one on my old Treo 750 WinMobile). And for the rest—well,
the J2ME market is very fragmented._

Loopt seems to get it done in J2ME quite well. I don't buy it.

~~~
jeremychone
As a US mobile users, I can't get Java on any of my phones (G2 or Treo), and I
am a geek. There might be some JVM, but I did not find them.

